# Ways Into MBBS After Doing Pre-Engineering Fsc?



## Gumball (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi all, 

I completed pre-engineering but have had a massive change in heart on my career path.
Is there any way that I could get into MBBS? 
Like is doing biology, chemistry and physics A- Levels even a viable option or could I get away with just doing the biology A-Level?
Has anyone even managed to go from pre-engineering to MBBS?

Any help will be much appreciated!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Saqlainamjad (Nov 12, 2017)

Hey. 
I'm currently A medical student, will try to help you.
just let me know about your background in O'levels(subject)? 
And subject you Chosed for Alevels?


----------



## Gumball (Mar 12, 2018)

Saqlainamjad said:


> Hey.
> I'm currently A medical student, will try to help you.
> just let me know about your background in O'levels(subject)?
> And subject you Chosed for Alevels?


I have completed Matric and Fsc pre-engineering. Do you know any way I can get into med?


----------



## Flipx (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes bro easily. Give the Intermediate Biology privately. You will have to fill a separate form for that. DONT do Alevels after Matric. You'll be doomed. If u give the intermediate Biology, your fsc scores for the other subjects other than maths will remain the same. So prepare for the Punjab Board Biology and give give its 1st and 2nd year papers together.


----------

